# Nashville on XM



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

Good morning how are you doing today?I need some help on something i would like to try and get Nashville on XM added to our directv lineup.I keep emailing them and telling i would like to see this channel because the grand ole opry is on this channel.If you would like to see this channel added please contact directv.

Thanks


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Never going to happen. Nashville (along with Kiss, Mix and Sunny) are all operated by Clear Channel not XM. It's all part of an agreement made years ago, and the XM-Clear Channel contract ends in the summer of 2008. XM has taken every step to not promote these channels. Not available on XM on DirecTV, XM Radio Online, XM on AOL Radio or XM Canada. I would imagine and hope when it comes time for contract renewal, XM and Clear Channel will part ways and those 4 channels will be removed, along with some talk content.


----------



## eakes (Sep 22, 2007)

The Opry show is repeated on America at 10 AM, CST on Monday, Wednesday and Fridays.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Steve...

When the XM-Clear Channel contract is up... assuming it's not renewed... does that mean we can expect all channels to go back to commercial free?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

If the contract expires, the channels themselves (Mix, Kiss, Sunny, Nashville) won't be around, they should just be removed from the lineup, along with a lot of the talk content. Since those are the only music channels on XM with commercials, yes all music channels will then be comemrcial free, like they should be


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I hope it doesn't get renewed... I'm very sick of the commercials...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I dream of the day when Clear Channel is no longer involved with XM. I never listened to those 4 stations or WSIX, but I called up and had them all blocked from all three of my receivers, so my XM experience is still 100% commercial free. And XM does have the commercial free clones, as much as I hate to admit it, I do listen to Flight 26 on occasion. The only downside to all of this is the loss of the talk content. Fox Sports Radio, Coast To Coast, Rolleye James, Leo Laporte, all stuff I enjoy would be gone.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm not a big listener to the stations with commercials... but my wife is... which means i have to listen to them too :lol:


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

When Nashville (11) went with Clear Channel, XM created U.S. Country (17), which I think it better than the original Nashville. They compensated for adding commercials to the Clear Channel stations by adding an equal number of commercial-free channels. It's worked out fine for me.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> I dream of the day when Clear Channel is no longer involved with XM. I never listened to those 4 stations or WSIX, but I called up and had them all blocked from all three of my receivers, so my XM experience is still 100% commercial free. And XM does have the commercial free clones, as much as I hate to admit it, I do listen to Flight 26 on occasion. The only downside to all of this is the loss of the talk content. Fox Sports Radio, Coast To Coast, Rolleye James, Leo Laporte, all stuff I enjoy would be gone.


oh boy its the middle of the damm night show with rollye james :lol:

i love that show and coast 2 coast


----------



## mr_mark_taylor (Nov 20, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> If the contract expires, the channels themselves (Mix, Kiss, Sunny, Nashville) won't be around, they should just be removed from the lineup, along with a lot of the talk content. Since those are the only music channels on XM with commercials, yes all music channels will then be comemrcial free, like they should be


some might stick around under different names, maybe they'll make Hitlist a true 2000's channel and drop currents and make Kiss 21 another current Top 40 without the countdown gimmick, or make Mix a "Jack"/"Bob" type adult hits channel


----------



## jimed1 (Jan 12, 2008)

If Fox sports radio leaves XM they will lose me as a subscriber. I have missed Sirius anyway and the only reason I have XM is because it is built in to my factory radio..


----------

